# Training Software?!?



## 02tones02 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello,

So I've been playing around with my new garmin, and it just finished a nice 50k ride today. I uploaded the data to the Garmin Training Centre and found it be to quite Archaic.....I also used the suggested MotionBased online log which seems to be ok....

Can anyone suggest a good solid training software that will allow you to analysis your rides in more detail than simply plotting and averaging??

Thanks,

A.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

02tones02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I've been playing around with my new garmin, and it just finished a nice 50k ride today. I uploaded the data to the Garmin Training Centre and found it be to quite Archaic.....I also used the suggested MotionBased online log which seems to be ok....
> 
> ...


Training Peaks.

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/wko-desktop-software/analysis-software-for-training-files.aspx


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 on the trainingpeaks :thumbsup:


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

+2 on Training Peaks. Mainly because it provides more information in an analysised format then the Polar Software


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jcjordan said:


> +2 on Training Peaks..........


But will the Training Peaks software read Garmin files?

That is the question!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> But will the Training Peaks software read Garmin files?
> 
> That is the question!


And the answer is yes.

That was not the case when I got my Garmin 705! I already had Training Peaks and wasn't happy the Garmin files couldn't be used.

But apparently the Training Peaks WKO+ software now allows use of Garmin files!

So tonight, I can do a big import of my existing Garmin data.

Thanks for looking that up!


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Is Training Peaks only available as a web based service, or can you download a copy to your PC or Mac and work locally?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

PG_Gary said:


> Is Training Peaks only available as a web based service, or can you download a copy to your PC or Mac and work locally?


WKO+ is a program you download.

Pretty sure you can try a demo version for a couple of weeks.


----------



## hac (May 27, 2009)

02tones02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I've been playing around with my new garmin, and it just finished a nice 50k ride today. I uploaded the data to the Garmin Training Centre and found it be to quite Archaic.....I also used the suggested MotionBased online log which seems to be ok....
> 
> ...


Another one worth taking a look at is SportTracks. Can download at:
http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/
Free to use, donations requested.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> And the answer is yes.
> 
> That was not the case when I got my Garmin 705! I already had Training Peaks and wasn't happy the Garmin files couldn't be used.
> 
> ...



regular training peaks also will take the files from a 705 - not just WKO+. I've been uploading mine for several weeks now - that is unless I get the dreaded 2.7 bug...


----------

